# ARC Audio dealers on DIY?



## Eatmore Bacon (Dec 17, 2020)

Any inmates on DIY that are Arc Audio dealers?


----------



## salisburyv (11 mo ago)

i've been looking for Arc audio as well as Ground Zero. looks like some really good equipment


----------



## Eatmore Bacon (Dec 17, 2020)

salisburyv said:


> i've been looking for Arc audio as well as Ground Zero. looks like some really good equipment


I have Xdi amps (newer version is X2) and they are really well designed and built. Looking to get a 2 channel for my sub.
Good luck!


----------



## Mooster1223 (Aug 3, 2020)

@Niebur3

Jerry will treat you right


----------



## Eatmore Bacon (Dec 17, 2020)

Mooster1223 said:


> @Niebur3
> 
> Jerry will treat you right


Thank you! I have bought other brands from Jerry before. Didn't know he offered ARC as well.


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

@ANS has Ground Zero


----------

